# Uber Instant Pay Debit Card is here!!!



## Digits

I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


----------



## RamzFanz

OneDay said:


> Is this option available to everyone yet?


_Uber announced today that they will begin piloting a program in San Francisco called Instant Pay. The new program will be available to a select group of drivers before being eventually rolled out to everyone._

It doesn't appear so.


----------



## OneDay

I don't see anywhere it says this is "Instant Pay" like you say in the title.


----------



## elelegido

Uber getting involved in banking... what could possibly go wrong.


----------



## RamzFanz

OneDay said:


> I don't see anywhere it says this is "Instant Pay" like you say in the title.


Read the lighter print underneath.

What I have found: _Instant Pay will allow drivers to cash out their earnings as often as they wish and on demand. The program will disburse funds to the driver upon the driver's request, it has no minimum cash-out amount, and no fees for disbursement._


----------



## ATL2SD

elelegido said:


> Uber getting involved in banking... what could possibly go wrong.


Lol. Be very afraid...


----------



## tohunt4me

Let Uber finance your next vehicle.

We just need to microchip your BRAIN.

JUST DRIVE.


----------



## OrlandoUberX

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


----------



## Digits

Uber has already secured the drivers with the gas card to ensure that they don't have to wait to fill the tank. Now this will save thousands from starvation.


----------



## tohunt4me

Coming soon : Uber Bunkhouse !
Drive to earn your bed.


Inquire @ UBER COMPANY STORE.


----------



## SECOTIME

$8.95 fee 

That's like 20 miles


----------



## tohunt4me

SECOTIME said:


> $8.95 fee
> 
> That's like 20 miles


17


----------



## 2ndgendriver

My offer waived the 8.95 fee for the first 6 months. Then after that the fee should be waived as long as you have 500.00 direct deposit each month. I applied for one. Will see what happens when it comes.


----------



## Darrell

2ndgendriver said:


> My offer waived the 8.95 fee for the first 6 months. Then after that the fee should be waived as long as you have 500.00 direct deposit each month. I applied for one. Will see what happens when it comes.


You'll likely be deactivated by then so consider it a free service all together. Lol.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

elelegido said:


> Uber getting involved in banking... what could possibly go wrong.


Let's see. Uber's fees for banking. Transaction fee, account monitoring fee, mobile access fee, direct deposit fee, account managing fee, account processing fee, Uber/ GoBank joint application fee, and a few more to get that 28% in Uber's pocket.


----------



## elelegido

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Let's see. Uber's fees for banking. Transaction fee, account monitoring fee, mobile access fee, direct deposit fee, account managing fee, account processing fee, Uber/ GoBank joint application fee, and a few more to get that 28% in Uber's pocket.


So what you're saying is that with this account, Uber will bait drivers in with one set of terms, then change the terms of the deal once they're in...


----------



## Fauxknight

2ndgendriver said:


> My offer waived the 8.95 fee for the first 6 months. Then after that the fee should be waived as long as you have 500.00 direct deposit each month. I applied for one. Will see what happens when it comes.


It's actually waived for 6 months after any month in which $500 is deposited into the account, which seems to include going into Walmart and adding money to the account there.

Aside from the ATM fee, which only applies if you need actual cash, it looks like it would be difficult to actually incur any fees.


----------



## elelegido

I can see the support requests now:

Me:
"Where has all my money gone?! Why is my account balance zero?!"

Uber/GoBank:
"Hey Elelegido! Thanks for reaching out!

Looks it like you enquiring about withdrawals yours to account. Happy to explain. Withdrawals from account are much easy to arrange..."

Best,

Mansoor



No.... just no.


----------



## OneDay

Do they send you a debit card upon signing up


----------



## Digits

OneDay said:


> Do they send you a debit card upon signing up


Yes, however, it says subject to approval. Probably they check your current driver account standing with uber and approve.


----------



## Digits

Fauxknight said:


> *Aside from the ATM fee*, which only applies if you need actual cash, it looks like it would be difficult to actually incur any fees.


The whole idea of instant pay debit card would be to withdraw emergency cash if needed.


----------



## Digits

To have your money in an online bank affiliated to Uber with the name "GO".. Wonder where it's gonna take you?


----------



## Fauxknight

Digits said:


> The whole idea of instant pay debit card would be to withdraw emergency cash if needed.


Or emergency charge funds if you don't have credit. It's enough to buy groceries or do car repairs on the fly. If you actually need cash in a rush...actually I don't need to use cash for anything anymore, what are you doing that you actually need cash in hand?


----------



## Digits

Fauxknight said:


> Or emergency charge funds if you don't have credit. It's enough to buy groceries or do car repairs on the fly. If you actually need cash in a rush...actually I don't need to use cash for anything anymore, what are you doing that you actually need cash in hand?


I need cash to tip my Uber driver whenever I take rides myself. Also need cash to eat at random taco trucks or other street purchases that don't accept the Go card on the fly.


----------



## Fauxknight

Digits said:


> I need cash to tip my Uber driver whenever I take rides myself. Also need cash to eat at random taco trucks or other street purchases that don't accept the Go card on the fly.


That's what I keep my tips for, the rare occasion I need cash.


----------



## OneDay

So you're saying if you have a good standing and they will let you charge more than you even have of value in the account for emergency repairs and so forth?


----------



## Fauxknight

OneDay said:


> So you're saying if you have a good standing and they will let you charge more than you even have of value in the account for emergency repairs and so forth?


No, I meant you should have a credit card on the side with at least enough open credit to cover emergencies.


----------



## elelegido

This whole idea goes back to Uber's claims that drivers earn life changing money. Life changes are evidently from living weekly paycheck to paycheck to living day to day.

Something's wrong with this picture.


----------



## OneDay

Is there any fees or any negative consequences one feels of having this go bank card and account?


----------



## Stygge

Digits said:


> I need cash to tip my Uber driver whenever I take rides myself. Also need cash to eat at random taco trucks or other street purchases that don't accept the Go card on the fly.


Just tip you uber driver with your debit card. No need for cash.


----------



## Fauxknight

OneDay said:


> Is there any fees or any negative consequences one feels of having this go bank card and account?


Aside from not having cash in hand it seems to be pretty much fee free as long as you do at least one $500 month out of every 6 months.


----------



## Digits

Stygge said:


> Just tip you uber driver with your debit card. No need for cash.


First of all,not every uber driver I've encountered carries a debit card reader. Even the ones that carry the reader is not because they enjoy going through the whole process of the transaction in a busy intersection where the rider wants to get off. In many situation the reader would work but being a driver myself I avoid making life more complicated for my uber driver. There's nothing like hard cash handed over quickly with a thank you! But I totally understand in situations where you just have the Go card in your wallet,with the transaction being declined and your driver constantly saying, it's ok man, don't worry about it. Guys, if you indeed on tipping someone for their service, show them the money please.


----------



## Chrysallis

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


the catch is that if you keep doing instantpay, you will not get a direct deposit
so you will pay the $8.95 monthly fee

i would rather wait until my direct deposit comes in


----------



## Stygge

Chrysallis said:


> the catch is that if you keep doing instantpay, you will not get a direct deposit
> so you will pay the $8.95 monthly fee
> 
> i would rather wait until my direct deposit comes in


This is why we don't do drugs! You don't think the instant pay is direct deposited?


----------



## Stygge

Digits said:


> First of all,not every uber driver I've encountered carries a debit card reader. Even the ones that carry the reader is not because they enjoy going through the whole process of the transaction in a busy intersection where the rider wants to get off. In many situation the reader would work but being a driver myself I avoid making life more complicated for my uber driver. There's nothing like hard cash handed over quickly with a thank you! But I totally understand in situations where you just have the Go card in your wallet,with the transaction being declined and your driver constantly saying, it's ok man, don't worry about it. Guys, if you indeed on tipping someone for their service, show them the money please.


Yes, of course with these low rates drivers can't afford a card reader for $0. I didn't think of that.


----------



## Imchasinyou

They claim to be able to instantly pay you to THIS card that you get from them and the "bank" affiliated with Uber in a partnership but they cant just send the money directly to your OWN personal account? Yep, its that simple folks. Stay away from it. A monthly fee for you to carry another debit card? Dont you already pay a fee to your bank for that privileged? Screw that! If you cant just send MY money to MY account you have on file already as I wish it to be sent, I sure as hell am not going to carry another card for 8.95 a month. Uber may be getting 30% of that fee as well. Dont you already give Uber enough money?


----------



## Stygge

Imchasinyou said:


> They claim to be able to instantly pay you to THIS card that you get from them and the "bank" affiliated with Uber in a partnership but they cant just send the money directly to your OWN personal account? Yep, its that simple folks. Stay away from it. A monthly fee for you to carry another debit card? Dont you already pay a fee to your bank for that privileged? Screw that! If you cant just send MY money to MY account you have on file already as I wish it to be sent, I sure as hell am not going to carry another card for 8.95 a month. Uber may be getting 30% of that fee as well. Dont you already give Uber enough money?


Some people are less fortunate than you and I. They don't have enough money to survive a week and can't wait for the weekly payment. I think we should respect them for working hard to make ends meet. This is a reasonable solution for some and there is no monthly fee as long as you get direct deposits to your account.


----------



## dirtylee

Still much cheaper than dailypay. By like $20/ a month.


----------



## Tnasty

I'm waiting for the house of cards to fall.


----------



## Fauxknight

Imchasinyou said:


> They claim to be able to instantly pay you to THIS card that you get from them and the "bank" affiliated with Uber in a partnership but they cant just send the money directly to your OWN personal account?


It costs money to transfer and they aren't in it to lose. The reason it goes to this specific bank is because the bank then makes it back in CC fees from each retailer the card is used at. It's the same reason many cards can give you 1-2% back even if you aren't accruing any interest.

Also the $8.95 is very easy to get around. One month of $500 in deposits removes that fee for the next 6 months. Repeat this fee removal for any $500 month. This seems to include if you add money yourself at Walmart.


----------



## Silver Cap

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


Watch the Uber man video on you tube. It's very informative.


----------



## Fauxknight

Silver Cap said:


> Watch the Uber man video on you tube. It's very informative.


No, no one should ever watch one of that shills videos. Please refrain from ever directing anyone to anything related to him.

Edit: let me clarify a bit better. He makes videos to make money, not to actually help people. He rambles on and gives very little actual crunch, maybe a minute of useful info in a 15 minute video. On top of that he does no research on his topics and is generally only half right with the information he does give.

He lies, he makes up stories, it's like a train wreck. This includes his videos, his blog, and probably most of his life. I guess if you like watching the Kardashians he might be the goto guy for you, but for anyone who wants real info it is the absolute wrong place to go.


----------



## Digits

Silver Cap said:


> Watch the Uber man video on you tube. It's very informative.


What is this uber man? Is it a new lingo for the all new uber dong that I'm missing out on?


----------



## Manotas

Now Ewber will know your credit rating too and your spending habits when you use the debit card. No thank you


----------



## HiFareLoRate

Sweet! Another trap (Car lease, Phone rental, now Debit card) from Uber.

This just creates the ideal bum thinking he/she is actually worth something.

May the Lord bless thy soul.. The idiots who came from nothing to becoming an ideal Uber slave.

I cherish those moments whenever you see Drivers posting their lease being towed, phone being sent back, and now I can't wait to see complaints of " why are my deposits so little???"


----------



## Lnsky

Why does Uber have to be such dicks about everything? Lyft already offers this and the fee is $.50

But I guess they wouldn't be Uber if they ever actually did something to try's and keep drivers happy. They fail to see the point that drivers are the face of Uber and unhappy drivers makes for a bad experience for the passengers.


----------



## Tequila Jake

Is this an affinity card with Uber's logo on it? If so, it means Uber gets free advertising every time you use it, plus they get a kickback for every transaction.


----------



## tipster98122

If you really need a debit card I recommend getting one from Ally Bank. 
No fees, no minimum balance. 

And the best benefit of all....
They refund all ATM fees, too. 

The interest is usually a little bit more than other banks because they don't have brick and mortar locations. 

Although everything is online, they do have 24/7 customer service support(which appears to be USA based). 

I've been using them for years and they've been better than BofA or even my local credit union. 

With Uber's long history of treating it's driver partners with such disdain and changing every agreement to benefit them I would be highly suspicious of this "benefit".


----------



## Digits

I don't think making a direct deposit into the banks of drivers on request would have been such a big deal,however involving a shady online bank into the mix is very sketchy. Now they are gathering all the sheep under one financial blanket. I was somewhat happy to see this feature provided for broke drivers until Go bank showed up. "Do not pass GO. Do not collect $200".


----------



## jonnyplastic

Uber involved in banking, Lord help us all.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> Uber getting involved in banking... what could possibly go wrong.


Not Uber:
GoBank is a brand of Green Dot Bank, Member FDIC, which also operates under the brands Green Dot Bank and Bonneville Bank.

Same bank as Walmart's Green Dot bank.



Digits said:


> I don't think making a direct deposit into the banks of drivers on request would have been such a big deal,however involving a shady online bank into the mix is very sketchy. Now they are gathering all the sheep under one financial blanket. I was somewhat happy to see this feature provided for broke drivers until Go bank showed up. "Do not pass GO. Do not collect $200".


"Shady"? Green Dot (GoBank) is in over 2,000 Walmart stores



SECOTIME said:


> $8.95 fee
> 
> That's like 20 miles


sure - but READ THE RULES: The $8.95 is only charged if you do NOT set up direct deposit of your Uber pay (or your pay from Uber is under $500/mo)

_The $8.95 monthly membership fee will be waived in any monthly statement cycle when your account receives payroll or government direct deposits totaling at least $500._​


elelegido said:


> This whole idea goes back to Uber's claims that drivers earn life changing money. Life changes are evidently from living weekly paycheck to paycheck to living day to day.
> 
> Something's wrong with this picture.


The only thing this 'goes to' is competing with LYFT, since 30% of all Lyft drivers use Lyft's instant pay service - and Lyft CHARGES for each instant pay transaction.


----------



## elelegido

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not Uber:
> GoBank is a brand of Green Dot Bank, Member FDIC, which also operates under the brands Green Dot Bank and Bonneville Bank.
> 
> Same bank as Walmart's Green Dot bank.


Uber will be involved. It has Uber's name all over it. Literally, in the case of the debit card. And in my experience, anything that involves numbers and Uber is subject to random forkups, changes in agreed terms/conditions etc which can/will happen at any time, without warning. Something as important as a bank account, in my opinion, is not worth taking chances with, for no real benefit to me personally. So, this new product gets added to the list:

Uber gas card - not interested
Uber/Metromile insurance - not interested
Uber bank account - not interested


> The only thing this 'goes to' is competing with LYFT, since 30% of all Lyft drivers use Lyft's instant pay service - and Lyft CHARGES for each instant pay transaction.


You are correct in that competition with Lyft is the reason Uber wants to offer this product. What one does will typically be copied by the other at some point. My point was different - that if a job's pay is so low that workers can't even make do with a weekly paycheck and wait a week for their money, but instead are so deperate for money that they need paying daily, then something is wrong.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber is trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator. 

Why would anyone want to do this?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lnsky said:


> Why does Uber have to be such dicks about everything? Lyft already offers this and the fee is $.50


Uber is being 'dicks' because they are introducing a voluntary, optional instant pay feature that is free (as opposed to Lyft, which charges for every withdrawal)?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Realityshark said:


> Why would anyone want to do this?


The program means nothing to me - but it's optional and voluntary.
I have a friend here in CLE who spends every dime he has on the first of the month paying his household bills to support his wife, kids: rent, utilities, car payments, etc. He uses the Lyft instant pay program to allow him to drive for the day and immediately get enough money to pay cash for gas (instead of using credit) so that he can keep driving and earning. He earns $100 driving for the day, gets instant payment and can spend $30 so he can earn another $100 the next day.

Point being, the program helps him and he sees it as being worth the fee that Lyft charges.

Everyone has different circumstances and different needs.
Just because a program is introduced that means nothing to me (or you) doesn't mean it's not valuable and helpful to someone else.


----------



## Realityshark

Uber is trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator. 

Why would anyone want to do this? 

How many times has Uber screwed drivers out of fares, guarantees and surges? Now, we're expected to trust them with banking services? 

Rip me off once and I'll never trust you again. No thanks screwber.


----------



## elelegido

This account would not work for drivers in New York or San Francisco due to its maximum balance of $50,000.

As Uber says, a fully utilized UberX vehicle in these cities earns $100,000 per year, which would fill the account to capacity in only six months.


----------



## Realityshark

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The program means nothing to me - but it's optional and voluntary.
> I have a friend here in CLE who spends every dime he has on the first of the month paying his household bills to support his wife, kids: rent, utilities, car payments, etc. He uses the Lyft instant pay program to allow him to drive for the day and immediately get enough money to pay cash for gas (instead of using credit) so that he can keep driving and earning. He earns $100 driving for the day, gets instant payment and can spend $30 so he can earn another $100 the next day.
> 
> Point being, the program helps him and he sees it as being worth the fee that Lyft charges.
> 
> Everyone has different circumstances and different needs.
> Just because a program is introduced that means nothing to me (or you) doesn't mean it's not valuable and helpful to someone else.


Uber loves drivers like the one you described, and more and more sign up each day. They prey on the weak.

I have been criticized for pointing out that Uber and Lyft has become a job for the desperate members of our society. If I'm wrong, Uber and Lyft wouldn't bother with programs like this. All these fees add up to a fortune for them, otherwise they wouldn't bother.

I wonder how all those drivers who Uber lured into their sub prime car leases, only to have rates cut in half a few months after they signed their car note, are holding up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> This account would not work for drivers in New York or San Francisco due to its maximum balance of $50,000.


Stop already with the nonsense.
No driver receives $50,000/month from Uber.
It's NOT a savings account - it's a checking account: 
you move the money to where you want it, be that by paying bills or transferring your deposits to your savings or other account.


----------



## elelegido

Realityshark said:


> Uber is trying to appeal to the lowest common denominator.
> 
> Why would anyone want to do this?
> 
> How many times has Uber screwed drivers out of fares, guarantees and surges? Now, we're expected to trust them with banking services?
> 
> Rip me off once and I'll never trust you again. No thanks screwber.


Agreed 100%.

If the local village idiot told one that the world was ending tomorrow, it would be foolish to go and tell one's boss to fork off and then spend the rest of the day enjoying a coke & hookers party in the living room.

Relevance? Uber is the archetypal village idiot, with their key defining feature also being zero credibility. They have earned this reputation with drivers time and time again. When there is writing on the wall, it makes sense to stop and read it.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

The poorest kid on the block with a new IPhone, Prius, and a debit card be getting all them ladies.

"Thanks Uber" ~ as he smiles and a hint of gold glistens.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> Agreed 100%.
> 
> If the local village idiot told one that the world was ending tomorrow, it would be foolish to go and tell one's boss to fork off and then spend the rest of the day enjoying a coke & hookers party in the living room.
> 
> Relevance? Uber is the archetypal village idiot, with their key defining feature also being zero credibility. They have earned this reputation with drivers time and time again. When there is writing on the wall, it makes sense to stop and read it.


and they care not one wit about any of that... all the while, laughing there way to the bank.
I've said it a hundred times: Uber builds its valuation and brand at the expense of the drivers who pay 100% of the cost of providing transportation services to riders AND donate 25% of their earnings to Uber to cover Uber's actual expenses. It's an immoral enterprise and should be regulated just for that reason.

*But that has nothing whatsoever to do with a freakin' program that allows drivers to receive daily payouts at zero cost.*


----------



## elelegido

Michael - Cleveland said:


> *But that has nothing whatsoever to do with a freakin' program that allows drivers to receive daily payouts at zero cost.*


Correct; it does not.

I don't see your point.


----------



## Lnsky

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Uber is being 'dicks' because they are introducing a voluntary, optional instant pay feature that is free (as opposed to Lyft, which charges for every withdrawal)?


It isn't free they are getting it on the back end. Also apparently they are only beta testing it, what is there to test it is pretty straight forward.

They don't ever give something for nothing. There will be hoops to jump through and they are betting enough people won't and will have to pay the membership fee.

50 cents to cash out is literally pennies and covers the cost for the service. It is also brokered through a third party. It is less than the cost of a money order and more than worth it.

Obviously you've never driven for Lyft or you wouldn't be singing Uber's praises. The treatment of drivers is night and day.

Uber preaches a policy of mutual respect between passengers and drivers but they don't have a driver's back when something goes down and don't hold passengers accountable. They even told me I couldn't use a passengers last name when I filed a police report on him because it went against their privacy policy. The passenger had assaulted me under his girlfriends account. When he left a receipt with his full name in my car I called Uber so they could flag his account. Not only did they not flag his account they tried to impede the investigation. Screw you Uber.


----------



## Holiday

Y California only smh


----------



## Older Chauffeur

elelegido said:


> I can see the support requests now:
> 
> Me:
> "Where has all my money gone?! Why is my account balance zero?!"
> 
> Uber/GoBank:
> "Hey Elelegido! Thanks for reaching out!
> 
> Looks it like you enquiring about withdrawals yours to account. Happy to explain. Withdrawals from account are much easy to arrange..."
> 
> Best,
> 
> Mansoor
> 
> No.... just no.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Nothing with Uber or related to it ever gets better, only worse. Remember that.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> Correct; it does not.
> I don't see your point.


<shrug> And I don't see your point. It may make you feel good to post off topic rants about the TNCs, but it doesn't add anything to the conversation about Instant Pay options. It's thread hijacking.


----------



## krytenTX

elelegido said:


> So what you're saying is that with this account, Uber will bait drivers in with one set of terms, then change the terms of the deal once they're in...


Yes! Once you have the card, after 6 months it's $8.95. 6 months later, that fee more than doubles to $20.00. Their response? By doubling the fee, you will MAKE MORE MONEY!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lnsky said:


> It isn't free they are getting it on the back end.


No idea what you are talking about.
To open an account with GoBank (Green Dot) is free. A driver (or anyone) can open one at any Walmart - or online.
To have Uber deposit your pay on a daily basis to that account is free to the driver.
To avoid any monthly bank fees is free as long as you have at least $500/month deposited to your account (note: daily Instant Pay transfers do NOT count towards that $500 min)



> Also apparently they are only beta testing it, what is there to test it is pretty straight forward.


Not even worth answering. Well, ok... assuming you're serious and just don't have much experience in the world:
in a nutshell, you do not roll-out major programs to hundreds of thousands of people without testing all of the elements. Uber has no idea if the program will be received well, and the bank itself may have requested that Uber roll-it out slowly so that they are not inundated with thousands of sign-ups a day. Remember, Uber didn't start out with 250 cities in 65 countries with millions of drivers. It started with a handful of cars in 1 city.



> They don't ever give something for nothing.


Love how people here enjoy prognosticating.
Let me explain again: This isn't Uber doing anything new. This is a joint marketing venture between Uber and Green Dot Bank (GoBank). The only difference for Uber is setting their payables system (all computerized) to permit drivers to authorize transfer of pay to a driver's account on a more frequent basis. Uber has (obviously) negotiated a deal where they can do these more frequent transfers at little or no cost to them - the benefit to the bank being thousands and thousands of new account holders. Just $1mil/day in 'float' funds interest generates $20,000/yr in interest... and since most people do not withdraw 100% of their funds immediately, you can start to see how profitable this is for the bank.



> 50 cents to cash out is literally pennies and covers the cost for the service. It is also brokered through a third party. It is less than the cost of a money order and more than worth it.


Glad you like it. It has nothing to do with Uber - that's Lyft. Uber's program does not involve an intermediary between Uber and the bank - as Lyft does... and that's why they can offer the service to drivers for free.



> Obviously you've never driven for Lyft


Don't make yourself look foolish by defining someone you know nothing about. This isn't about me (and yes, I have been driving for both Uber and Lyft).


> ...or you wouldn't be singing Uber's praises.


Nowhere have I ever sung the praises of Uber. You can tell someone has no idea what they are talking about when they start making personal attacks and just start making sh*t up. Do a search on my posts (dating back more than a year) and you'll get a clue.


----------



## lizf

Imchasinyou said:


> They claim to be able to instantly pay you to THIS card that you get from them and the "bank" affiliated with Uber in a partnership but they cant just send the money directly to your OWN personal account? Yep, its that simple folks. Stay away from it. A monthly fee for you to carry another debit card? Dont you already pay a fee to your bank for that privileged? Screw that! If you cant just send MY money to MY account you have on file already as I wish it to be sent, I sure as hell am not going to carry another card for 8.95 a month. Uber may be getting 30% of that fee as well. Dont you already give Uber enough money?


AGREE. why would du ever trust Uber after the fare cuts?? u must be crazy to think they won't raise fees once you're on. also i found this vid. uh, there's no way id every work w these people.


----------



## Jace

2ndgendriver said:


> My offer waived the 8.95 fee for the first 6 months. Then after that the fee should be waived as long as you have 500.00 direct deposit each month. I applied for one. Will see what happens when it comes.


Its the standard GoBank account. Go into any store that sells gift cards/prepaid debit cards and you'll find GoBank also on the rack. They're probably getting a kick back of some kind or else they could provide the Instant Pay as an option to the existing pay set up.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

People here are great at mischaracterizing, spreading rumor and bashing.
You know - if you don't like the program, don't use it. Problem solved.

To me, from what I can see from the limited info available to us right now, the big difference between the Lyft and Uber programs is that Lyft uses a third party to move funds to the driver's existing bank account (and they charge for that service) - while Uber's program eliminates the third party and moves funds directly to a new FDIC insured bank account the user must open - and thus avoids a cost.

While we know that the GoBank program for Uber weekly pay is free with a min of $500/month in deposits,* what we do NOT know yet*, is if daily transfers of pay are also free or if there will be a charge for them.

Edit Mon 3/29:
Now we DO know that daily Instant Pay transfers do NOT count towards the $500 min needed to have the $8.95 fee waived:
_From: GoBank Member Care Sent: Tuesday, March 29, 2016 4:59 AM Subject: RE: GoBank Email Feedback 

*Hi -
Thanks for reaching out. Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.*_
*Your GoGuide, Lucelle*​
EDIT Thurs 3/31:
ugh... So now it appears that the $8.95 monthly fee for REGULAR GoBank customers is waived with $500 in direct deposits per month BUT the 'special offer' for Uber drivers is that the fee is waived with just one qualifying direct deposit every SIX MONTHS:

_"$8.95, but FREE for 6 months every time you receive a direct deposit from your Uber earnings._"​


----------



## dailypay

Hey all,

If you haven't heard of us yet, we offer a very similar service to Instant Pay, but instead facilitate direct deposits into your account after every day that you drive. We find that this approach is simpler and more efficient than using a confusing prepaid debit card with hidden fees.

If you don't have Instant Pay in your local market yet, or are curious about receiving your earnings every day with DailyPay, you can start a 2-week free trial using the link in our signature.

You can also learn more about our service in a thread that we have on the forum: https://uberpeople.net/threads/every-day-is-wednesday-with-dailypay-tgiaw.49821/

Let us know if you have any questions!


----------



## SECOTIME

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Not Uber:
> GoBank is a brand of Green Dot Bank, Member FDIC, which also operates under the brands Green Dot Bank and Bonneville Bank.
> 
> Same bank as Walmart's Green Dot bank.
> 
> "Shady"? Green Dot (GoBank) is in over 2,000 Walmart stores
> 
> sure - but READ THE RULES: The $8.95 is only charged if you do NOT set up direct deposit of your Uber pay (or your pay from Uber is under $500/mo)
> 
> _The $8.95 monthly membership fee will be waived in any monthly statement cycle when your account receives payroll or government direct deposits totaling at least $500._​
> The only thing this 'goes to' is competing with LYFT, since 30% of all Lyft drivers use Lyft's instant pay service - and Lyft CHARGES for each instant pay transaction.


But why the hell would you even consider having any government or non-uber related funds deposited into some third-party no name banking site... Prepaid debit card..that's shitty. Why can't Uber just give you a quick ACH hit like square does..I understand that's next day, not same day but at least you don't have to worry about some shady shilock banking system..


----------



## Lnsky

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No idea what you are talking about.
> To open an account with GoBank (Green Dot) is free. A driver (or anyone) can open one at any Walmart - or online.
> To have Uber deposit your pay on a daily basis to that account is free to the driver.
> To avoid any monthly bank fees is free as long as you have at least $500/month deposited to your account.
> 
> Not even worth answering. Well, ok... assuming you're serious and just don't have much experience in the world:
> in a nutshell, you do not roll-out major programs to hundreds of thousands of people without testing all of the elements. Uber has no idea if the program will be received well, and the bank itself may have requested that Uber roll-it out slowly so that they are not inundated with thousands of sign-ups a day. Remember, Uber didn't start out with 250 cities in 65 countries with millions of drivers. It started with a handful of cars in 1 city.
> 
> Love how people here enjoy prognosticating.
> Let me explain again: This isn't Uber doing anything new. This is a joint marketing venture between Uber and Green Dot Bank (GoBank). The only difference for Uber is setting their payables system (all computerized) to permit drivers to authorize transfer of pay to a driver's account on a more frequent basis. Uber has (obviously) negotiated a deal where they can do these more frequent transfers at little or no cost to them - the benefit to the bank being thousands and thousands of new account holders. Just $1mil/day in 'float' funds interest generates $20,000/yr in interest... and since most people do not withdraw 100% of their funds immediately, you can start to see how profitable this is for the bank.
> 
> Glad you like it. It has nothing to do with Uber - that's Lyft. Uber's program does not involve an intermediary between Uber and the bank - as Lyft does... and that's why they can offer the service to drivers for free.
> 
> Don't make yourself look foolish by defining someone you know nothing about. This isn't about me (and yes, I have been driving for both Uber and Lyft).Nowhere have I ever sung the praises of Uber. You can tell someone has no idea what they are talking about when they start making personal attacks and just start making sh*t up. Do a search on my posts (dating back more than a year) and you'll get a clue.


Dude keep drinking the kool-aid. Smh

This isn't some fancy new service like a uberpool or Uber Seize (lol). It's a simple deposit and an option their main competitor has already sampled for them. Same pool of drivers. It's like if they said they were only going to allow tipping in certain markets but will collect 10% of the tip. They would if they could but because they can't get a cut of the tips no tips shall be had.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Stygge said:


> This is why we don't do drugs! You don't think the instant pay is direct deposited?


We don't know yet if the bank considers an on demand ETF payment from Uber to be a direct deposit or not. I can't imagine that they would treat it differently - but there is a rumor going around that that might be the case. EDIT: We now know that Daily Instant Pay transfers do NOT count towards the $500 direct deposit min needed to have the $8.95 fee waived.


SECOTIME said:


> But why the hell would you even consider having any government or non-uber related funds deposited into some third-party no name banking site... Prepaid debit card..that's shitty. Why can't Uber just give you a quick ACH hit like square does..I understand that's next day, not same day but at least you don't have to worry about some shady shilock banking system..


Are you kidding?
"no name bank"? Green Dot/GoBank is a major bank - and is *FDIC insured* - just like your current bank.
Maybe you haven't checked or don't use SQUARE (I do) and they charge a % for every transaction - and are not a bank, they are a payment processor.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lnsky said:


> Dude keep drinking the kool-aid. Smh
> 
> This isn't some fancy new service like a uberpool or Iber Seize (lol). It's a simple deposit and an option their competitor has already samples for them. Same pool of drivers. It's like if they said they were only going to allow tipping in certain markets but will collect 10% of the tip. They would if they could but because they can't get a cut of the tips no tips will be had.


drink your own kool-aid.
This program has nothing to do with Uber operations or Uber fees (that we've seen yet).
It's about a bank agreeing to accept your earnings deposits at no charge and make those funds available to you via a debit card and bill-pay features.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

There are PLENTY of reasons to avoid GREEN DOT and GoBank - just do a google search or look on their Facebook page for the complaints. But those reasons have nothing to do with Uber.

There are plenty of reasons to avoid driving for Uber - just do a google search or look here on UP.n for the complaints. But those reasons have nothing to do with with using or not using Green Dot/ GoBank.


----------



## elelegido

Michael - Cleveland said:


> <shrug> And I don't see your point. It may make you feel good to post off topic rants about the TNCs, but it doesn't add anything to the conversation about Instant Pay options. It's thread hijacking.


Michael, you seem to be rather grumpy today. This is most unlike you.

Anyway, I thought it was clear but evidently not. Here it is again - Uber experiences difficulty administering its operations and is unable to consistently correctly process driver pay. Adding a further layer of complexity with a new instant payment system is, for many drivers, simply too risky a prospect.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> Michael, you seem to be rather grumpy today. This is most unlike you.


hehe - That's ridiculous - you know I am ALWAYS grumpy!
(but really, nothing gets my ire up more than reading BS posted as 'fact' that is only opinion or worse, rumor and innuendo.)

Uber is introducing a program because there is demand for it from drivers - as evidenced by the % of Lyft drivers who use their program. It's nothing more or less than a competitive move. It's sad that anyone would even need this kind of program - but whether they actually need it or just want it is nobody's business but their own. I don't need it - I won't use it. But to use the announcement of a test program as an opportunity to bash Uber is, imo, just absurd when there are so many real issues to bash Uber over.


> Uber experiences difficulty administering its operations and is unable to consistently correctly process driver pay.


 See, that's what I mean. An absurd statement not supported by any evidence - even anecdotal.
I have now received close to 100 weekly pay deposits from Uber - and the only time it wasn't on the day expected was when they started coming a day earlier in the week. I talk to a dozen different drivers (via Zello) everyday and among all the *****ing and moaning (that I participate in, too) I have never once heard any driver complain about a missing or late pay deposit from Uber. Not Once!

I'm not saying Uber pay screwups don't happen - I'm saying they happen at no higher a rate than any other company processing hundreds of thousands of weekly pay deposits.

But I'm all ears: show me I'm wrong.


----------



## Lnsky

Michael - Cleveland said:


> We don't know yet if the bank considers an on demand ETF payment from Uber to be a direct deposit or not. I can't imagine that they would treat it differently - but there is a rumor going around that that might be the case.
> 
> Are you kidding?
> "no name bank"? Green Dot/GoBank is a major bank - and is *FDIC insured* - just like your current bank.
> Maybe you haven't checked or don't use SQUARE (I do) and they charge a % for every transaction - and are not a bank, they are a payment processor.


When deposit from Lyft isn't an EFT it shows up as a debit card transaction crediting the account.


----------



## Lnsky

Thats


Michael - Cleveland said:


> drink your own kool-aid.
> This program has nothing to do with Uber operations or Uber fees (that we've seen yet).
> It's about a bank agreeing to accept your earnings deposits at no charge and make those funds available to you via a debit card and bill-pay features.


 what banks do...


----------



## UberXTampa

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


This is just another way of saying "most Uber drivers are the desperate ones with not even enough reserves for a week!" .


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lnsky said:


> When deposit from Lyft isn't an EFT it shows up as a debit card transaction crediting the account.


I'd like to understand what you are trying to say... 
how about re-phrasing that in either a statement or question - not a combo of both?


----------



## Lnsky

UberXTampa said:


> This is just another way of saying "most Uber drivers are the desperate ones with not even enough reserves for a week!" .


I totally agree. They want their driver platform to represent 'Homeless People R' Us'. I like that Lyft offers cash out because it makes it easy for me to justify certain luxury items I may want but have a hard time justifying. But luxury I simply mean concert tickets, boots, nice meal or whatever.

Honestly my two main sticking points with Uber compared to Lyft are 1) I really don't like driving for Iber because pax always make me wait down to the wire of no show; 2) the cash out option because it is so easy to do.

I totally agree with you on the targeting desperate people because they work for less. I had this thought 20 minutes after reading this post. Uber drivers are the equivalent of the homeless people who had a hotspot pinned on them during SXSW several years back. Austin received widespread condemnation for it in the media.

Uber drivers are treated worse than cabs.


----------



## Lnsky

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I'd like to understand what you are trying to say...
> how about re-phrasing that in either a statement or question - not a combo of both?


it shows up as a money order/ wire transfer on my bank statement if I cash out early. If I let it roll to the weekly payday it shows up as an EFT.


----------



## Digits

If uber was my sole income, setting up for a debit card instant pay with Go Bank seems like a move to make me switch my primary bank that I've been using for decades without any complaints. If you read all the terms attached to this account for it to be free and functional, then it's just a strategy to get other banking clients to move on to Go bank as their primary banking method. From my personal experience of uber's bait n switch tactics,I can only anticipate more serious milking the driver methods already in the works once they have majority of their drivers by their balls.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


Lyft has an instant pay platform available wherever lyft has business. It is driver friendly and is simple to use, it costs .50 per transaction and you must have a min of 50.00 in accumulated earnings. Goes into your normal pay account and shows up in less than an hour. Uber seems to think we owe them a profit on anything they do. They are wrong!!!! We are their product and we are their customer!!!! They can't even get that straight?


----------



## Lnsky

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> Lyft has an instant pay platform available wherever lyft has business. It is driver friendly and is simple to use, it costs .50 per transaction and you must have a min of 50.00 in accumulated earnings. Goes into your normal pay account and shows up in less than an hour. Uber seems to think we owe them a profit on anything they do. They are wrong!!!! We are their product and we are their customer!!!! They can't even get that straight?


Correction- they think we owe them a profit for anything WE do.

But yeah, your general message is on point. Uber pulls out the red carpet to treat drivers poorly. The difference between Lyft and Uber is that Uber pax are still expecting town car service whilst Lyft pax just want a ride. I simply don't pick up pax anymore on Uber unless I get dragged way out of town and open both apps or it is a strong surge. I'm a Select vehicle that should be a Lux vehicle except my car is a year too old even though it is a 2013 Volvo that never fails to impress even wealthy riders because it is extremely comfortable in the back. Whatever, KIA's are Lux at that age but my car isn't.

You're right though- drivers are the face of the company as are our cars. Rundown cars and unfriendly drivers make for a bad experience. I should know, it's why I quit Uber as a rider.

I had a ride gone bad due to me having to take the toll road that bypasses Austin to the Airport. I live in downtown Austin do I have no use for the road. It is mainly for people traveling from Ssn Antonio to Dallas.

I explained to the riders what happened, that it caused us to go way over mileage and immediately emailed Lyft to tell them we went way off path due to my lack of knowledge on the tolls and Google mapping the entrance of the airport to the cargo entrance. I asked them to refund the rider. I told the riders I was contacting Lyft as they got out to make sure they weren't overcharged. But by then they were done with me.

Going to the airport I always get an ETA from pax on when they 'need' to be there. I hit their ETA with a minute to spare. Lyft refunded them but let me keep the complete fare and thanked me for my honesty. Uber would have refunded them the whole ride and take. It from my pay no questions asked. It's shit like this that really makes a difference.


----------



## Novus Caesar

Uber already pays weekly. Just use a local or free online bank with no fees.


----------



## Neubridge1

No way,not using it,will just wait for my money like its been coming...................ive torn up the gas card,i want nothing to do with any banking involving foober.


----------



## uber strike

2ndgendriver said:


> My offer waived the 8.95 fee for the first 6 months. Then after that the fee should be waived as long as you have 500.00 direct deposit each month. I applied for one. Will see what happens when it comes.


so you are able to deposit from your full time job? in other words, that $500 counts right? otherwise you are going to pay the fee.


----------



## uber strike

lyft charges $0.50. if you really need the money just pay 2 quarters instead of ubers scheme. you have to know that uber partnered with go bank with an agenda.. uber will be patient. they will offer 6 months free and charge you $9.00 every month after that. in the end, you get screwed. nothing new.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Lnsky said:


> it shows up as a money order/ wire transfer on my bank statement if I cash out early. If I let it roll to the weekly payday it shows up as an EFT.


It will be interesting to see how Uber does the 'on-demand' payout... EFT or otherwise - and what GoBank considers to be 'direct deposit'.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

uber strike said:


> lyft charges $0.50. if you really need the money just pay 2 quarters instead of ubers scheme. you have to know that uber partnered with go bank with an agenda.. uber will be patient. they will offer 6 months free and charge you $9.00 every month after that. in the end, you get screwed. nothing new.


Why would you begin and spread rumors? You people who think there is really a difference between Uber and Lyft are beyond comprehension. Do you deposit Lyft's 'warm fuzzies' or Uber's stars in the bank? Both companies grow their business and enrich their investors by exploiting you. WE pay 100% of the cost of providing transportation services to riders. Uber and Lyft pay 0%. They each grow their brand at OUR EXPENSE. IMO, anyone who thinks Lyft 'deserves' to exploit you more than Uber does does not have their eye on the ball.


----------



## Fauxknight

uber strike said:


> so you are able to deposit from your full time job? in other words, that $500 counts right? otherwise you are going to pay the fee.


From what I read if you just walk into Walmart and add cash there it counts towards your $500.


----------



## dailypay

lizf said:


> AGREE. why would du ever trust Uber after the fare cuts?? u must be crazy to think they won't raise fees once you're on. also i found this vid. uh, there's no way id every work w these people.


Hi all. Lots of great discussion this forum. So look - lots of folks asking us our view and I think it's pretty straightforward. You have three choices: (i) do nothing, (ii) receive payments on a prepaid debit card or (iii) receive payments into your bank account. We prefer the bank account approach b/c the mission of our company is to empower on-demand workers. Part of that means putting daily deposits into your bank account which may help you build a credit relationship with your bank which you may need in the future for an auto loan, mortgage, or even a small business loan. As a company, we researched and researched and then researched some more the option of a debit card (including btw hearing pitches from some unnamed providers......) and we decided against that option. Nothing against the prepaid debit but just not consistent with our vision. Hope that helps =))


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Why would you begin and spread rumors? You people who think there is really a difference between Uber and Lyft are beyond comprehension. Do you deposit Lyft's 'warm fuzzies' or Uber's stars in the bank? Both companies grow their business and enrich their investors by exploiting you. WE pay 100% of the cost of providing transportation services to riders. Uber and Lyft pay 0%. They each grow their brand at OUR EXPENSE. IMO, anyone who thinks Lyft 'deserves' to exploit you more than Uber does does not have their eye on the ball.


You are quite right C Town. WE are the product....WE pay the bills...WE interact with the public. And WE are treated very poorly indeed!!How UBER sees this as a smart platform for a healthy business is beyond me. I am retired and treat my rideshare career as I did my business. I make decisions that are good for MY business.

When I started (2 years and 3500 rides ago) I was UBER only. When they dropped the rates to non compensatory levels, I did two things, I signed with Lyft and started collecting steady, private customers. When they did it this time, I branched out to other ways of creating revenue with my car (all legal). I now drive less than 5 hours a week using the UBER platform.

The smartest guys in the room (UBER mgt. team) have forced me to suspend my belief in their vision, to work smarter and earn money more efficiently. I thank them for that. As to UBER as a company.....they are steering that ship right onto the rocks...arrogance will do that each and every time.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Fauxknight said:


> Also the $8.95 is very easy to get around. One month of $500 in deposits removes that fee for the next 6 months. Repeat this fee removal for any $500 month. This seems to include if you add money yourself at Walmart.


NOPE. Only direct deposits and payroll count towards the $500 min needed to waive the $8.95 fee
- and Instant Payments from Uber do NOT count towards that $500 either:
----- ----------- -------- ------------ ------- -------- ----- ------ ----------
With he new Uber direct deposit program, is it only a weekly pay deposit that counts towards the $500 to qualify for waiving of the $8.95/monthly fee, or do daily _instant pay_ deposits also count towards it as well? 
Are there any fees associated with Uber pay ETFs/deposits that are more frequent than their weekly pay direct deposit?

*From:* GoBank Member Care
*Sent:* Tuesday, March 29, 2016 4:59 AM
*Subject:* RE: GoBank Email Feedback

Hi Michael,
Thanks for reaching out. Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.

Your GoGuide,
Lucelle​- - - - - - - - - -
Hello - 
For the Uber program, *will any and all deposits to the account from Uber qualify towards the $500/mo minimum to waive the $8.95 fee?*

Hi Michael,
Thanks for reaching out. *Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.*
Your GoGuide,
Lucelle​- - - - - - - - -

(Do not misinterpret that to mean that Direct Deposits from another income source (job) would not count towards the $500/min. All she is saying is that from Uber, only Direct Deposits - not Instant Pays - count towards the $500 nedded to waive the $8.95 fee)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

dailypay said:


> ... the mission of our company is to empower on-demand workers. Part of that means putting daily deposits into your bank account *which may help you build a credit relationship with your bank* which you may need in the future for an auto loan, mortgage, or even a small business loan.


Glad to see you sponsor UP.n (thank you)
Not so glad to see you post BS like that.


----------



## lizf

Michael - Cleveland said:


> NOPE. Only direct deposits and payroll count towards the $500 min needed to waive the $8.95 fee
> - and Instant Payments from Uber do NOT count towards that $500 either:
> ----- ----------- -------- ------------ ------- -------- ----- ------ ----------
> With he new Uber direct deposit program, is it only a weekly pay deposit that counts towards the $500 to qualify for waiving of the $8.95/monthly fee, or do daily _instant pay_ deposits also count towards it as well?
> Are there any fees associated with Uber pay ETFs/deposits that are more frequent than their weekly pay direct deposit?
> 
> *From:* GoBank Member Care
> *Sent:* Tuesday, March 29, 2016 4:59 AM
> *Subject:* RE: GoBank Email Feedback
> 
> Hi Michael,
> Thanks for reaching out. Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.
> 
> Your GoGuide,
> Lucelle​- - - - - - - - - -
> Hello -
> For the Uber program, *will any and all deposits to the account from Uber qualify towards the $500/mo minimum to waive the $8.95 fee?*
> 
> Hi Michael,
> Thanks for reaching out. *Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.*
> Your GoGuide,
> Lucelle​


I KNEW IT. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ THIS NOW. You have to change your entire banking system to this stupid card to avoid the fee


----------



## lizf

Michael - Cleveland said:


> NOPE. Only direct deposits and payroll count towards the $500 min needed to waive the $8.95 fee
> - and Instant Payments from Uber do NOT count towards that $500 either:
> ----- ----------- -------- ------------ ------- -------- ----- ------ ----------
> With he new Uber direct deposit program, is it only a weekly pay deposit that counts towards the $500 to qualify for waiving of the $8.95/monthly fee, or do daily _instant pay_ deposits also count towards it as well?
> Are there any fees associated with Uber pay ETFs/deposits that are more frequent than their weekly pay direct deposit?
> 
> *From:* GoBank Member Care
> *Sent:* Tuesday, March 29, 2016 4:59 AM
> *Subject:* RE: GoBank Email Feedback
> 
> Hi Michael,
> Thanks for reaching out. Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.
> 
> Your GoGuide,
> Lucelle​- - - - - - - - - -
> Hello -
> For the Uber program, *will any and all deposits to the account from Uber qualify towards the $500/mo minimum to waive the $8.95 fee?*
> 
> Hi Michael,
> Thanks for reaching out. *Only Direct Deposits coming from Uber will count towards the monthly fee waiver. Instant Pay deposits do not count.*
> Your GoGuide,
> Lucelle​


Michael-Cleveland, you are a STUD. this is some GREAT sleuthing. THANK U!!!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

uber strike said:


> lyft charges $0.50. if you really need the money just pay 2 quarters instead of ubers scheme. you have to know that uber partnered with go bank with an agenda.. uber will be patient. they will offer 6 months free and charge you $9.00 every month after that. in the end, you get screwed. nothing new.


you are very confused.

With the Lyft program, the cost to access your own money on 'instantly' is $0.50 a transaction.
Do that 3 times a month and it cost you $1.50.
With GoBank/Uber you do the same 3 Instant Pays and there is no charge
(as long as you ALSO have $500 in pay direct deposit. If you don't, then it's $8.95 for that month)



lizf said:


> I KNEW IT. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ THIS NOW. You have to change your entire banking system to this stupid card to avoid the fee


Oh stop it. No one HAS to do any such thing. No has to use the damned program.
If you want to use it, you just have to make sure that you allow $500 of your Uber pay (or other source of pay) to get direct deposited into your account. If you do that, then there are no other charges for using the account - including no charges for Instant Pay. If you don't have $500 of direct deposits, then the charge is $8.95/mo. And you still get to do free Instant Pays transfers from Uber
(which if you did one ea Mon-Fri, would cost you nothing with Uber and $10/mo with Lyft)


----------



## lizf

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Oh stop it. No one HAS to do any such thing. No has to use the damned program.
> If you want to use it, you just have to make sure that you allow $500 of your Uber pay (or other source of pay) to get direct deposited into your account. If you do that, then there are no other charges for using the account - including no charges for Instant Pay. If you don't have $500 of direct deposits, then the charge is $8.95/mo. And you still get to do free Instant Pays transfers from Uber
> (which if you did one ea Mon-Fri, would cost you nothing with Uber and $10/mo with Lyft)


Sorry i wasn't being clear =)) too excited and too much coffee =)))

All i was saying was i was planning on using this card for all my payments. i mean, why not? but if i did that, based on your research, it looks like i will have to pay the monthly fee b/c i won't have any money left to be deposited. also, right now, my vault has my regular citibank account. i'll need to swap that over to this new card (or deposit more cash which it looks like has a cash deposit fee) . that's all i was saying. and i was thanking u for finding this out!


----------



## lizf

dirtylee said:


> Still much cheaper than dailypay. By like $20/ a month.


i dont like any of these companies but i would encourage u to read the fine print. not only is there a monthly fee (u shd assume you're NOT going to deposit $500 a month - that's crazy - who has that kind of money) - but u also pay $4-5 for "out of net work atm fees." who is really going to drive around town to find a network atm? i used to have one of these cards and it wound up stealing all my money thru fees. anyway, just my expereince. not saying it's gospekl truth!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

lizf said:


> Sorry i wasn't being clear =)) too excited and too much coffee =)))
> 
> All i was saying was i was planning on using this card for all my payments. i mean, why not? but if i did that, based on your research, it looks like i will have to pay the monthly fee b/c i won't have any money left to be deposited. also, right now, my vault has my regular citibank account. i'll need to swap that over to this new card (or deposit more cash which it looks like has a cash deposit fee) . that's all i was saying. and i was thanking u for finding this out!


hehe... calm down. For me, since I don't need, and I wouldn't use the Instant Pay feature, the program doesn't provide me anything that I don't already have with my current direct deposit to my regular business checking account. For someone who doesn't have a separate business bank account - or at least one for TNC driving, this can be a FREE way to receive payments and pay expenses (fuel, repairs, etc) - making accounting a bit easier.

For someone who wants to have that option of cashing out a good day of driving right away - it might be worth having the account for that reason - and it would be free as long they leave enough in their Uber pay to receive $500/mo total of payroll direct deposit.

If someone uses the Instant Pay feature once a week (yikes!) and falls below the minimum needed to waive the $9/fee, it'll cost a whole $1.75/wk more than the same instant pay using Lyft's system. <shrug> I hope that NO ONE ever has to use the Instant Pay feature... but I know some people will need it for one reason or another.



lizf said:


> (u shd assume you're NOT going to deposit $500 a month - that's crazy - who has that kind of money)


What?!
If you're not generating $500/mo (less than $20/day) driving Uber, then you're not really driving Uber and you wouldn't need this kind of program for deposits anyway. According to Uber, the 'average' driver drives for 15/hrs a week and generates $17-$22 in fares ($13-$17 in earnings). That's ~$200 to ~$255 per week. Far more than enough to qualify for the no fee account.


----------



## Goober

This looks like it sucks. I made a deposit on sunday, and now I can't use it..


----------



## tohunt4me

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


GO BANK(rupt)


----------



## uber strike

Michael - Cleveland said:


> you are very confused.
> 
> With the Lyft program, the cost to access your own money on 'instantly' is $0.50 a transaction.
> Do that 3 times a month and it cost you $1.50.
> With GoBank/Uber you do the same 3 Instant Pays and there is no charge
> (as long as you ALSO have $500 in pay direct deposit. If you don't, then it's $8.95 for that month)
> 
> Oh stop it. No one HAS to do any such thing. No has to use the damned program.
> If you want to use it, you just have to make sure that you allow $500 of your Uber pay (or other source of pay) to get direct deposited into your account. If you do that, then there are no other charges for using the account - including no charges for Instant Pay. If you don't have $500 of direct deposits, then the charge is $8.95/mo. And you still get to do free Instant Pays transfers from Uber
> (which if you did one ea Mon-Fri, would cost you nothing with Uber and $10/mo with Lyft)


someone that has $500 in pay doesn't need instant cash. i have cash available at all times. uber is not my only "job". but if uber is their only job they are screwed and will most likely have to pay the $9.00. you are greatly mistaken if you think uber will give you something for free. uber is banking on you not meeting the terms.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Please read the thread and the terms of the offer. It has nothing to do with Uber. That's GoBank. Those same terms apply to all Go Bank accounts. 
And it's not $500 per pay. It's $500 per month: about $125 per week ($25 to $30 a day).


----------



## elelegido

There's a good deal on at the moment at Chase for non-account holders. Open a new checking account with $25, set up direct deposit, and after the first direct deposit has gone into the account Chase gives you $300.

There are a few terms and conditions and coming up with $25 in the first place will obviously be a challenge for Uberlyft drivers, but it's a good offer.


----------



## Applantation

Stygge said:


> Some people are less fortunate than you and I. They don't have enough money to survive a week and can't wait for the weekly payment. I think we should respect them for working hard to make ends meet. This is a reasonable solution for some and there is no monthly fee as long as you get direct deposits to your account.


A very sensible answer.


----------



## oneubersheep

Offers like this are preditorial by design. They are looking for drivers in low income areas with less than good credit that probably don't have bank accounts for various reasons. They will work longer, pay the higher 25% commission, and get dinged in fees for this or that and they will have MORE CONTROL of the driver AND HIS MONEY! This is Uber business as usual.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

elelegido said:


> There's a good deal on at the moment at Chase for non-account holders. Open a new checking account with $25, set up direct deposit, and after the first direct deposit has gone into the account Chase gives you $300.
> 
> There are a few terms and conditions and coming up with $25 in the first place will obviously be a challenge for Uberlyft drivers, but it's a good offer.


Got one of these today. They must really want my business, as they seem to send them at least once a month. The offer today is $300 for checking and $200 for a savings account opened with $15k. No matter what happens in the world, bankers manage to keep on makin' bank.
I've been with Wells Fargo since 1973, and have no-fee checking, savings and VISA. It's gonna' take more than a few hundred bucks to get me to go through the hassle of changing banks.


----------



## Abraxas79

Fauxknight said:


> No, no one should ever watch one of that shills videos. Please refrain from ever directing anyone to anything related to him.
> 
> Edit: let me clarify a bit better. He makes videos to make money, not to actually help people. He rambles on and gives very little actual crunch, maybe a minute of useful info in a 15 minute video. On top of that he does no research on his topics and is generally only half right with the information he does give.
> 
> He lies, he makes up stories, it's like a train wreck. This includes his videos, his blog, and probably most of his life. I guess if you like watching the Kardashians he might be the goto guy for you, but for anyone who wants real info it is the absolute wrong place to go.


Its true, he is only interested in referral money. If he cared about drivers, he would not refer anyone.


----------



## elelegido

Older Chauffeur said:


> Got one of these today. They must really want my business, as they seem to send them at least once a month. The offer today is $300 for checking and $200 for a savings account opened with $15k. No matter what happens in the world, bankers manage to keep on makin' bank.
> I've been with Wells Fargo since 1973, and have no-fee checking, savings and VISA. It's gonna' take more than a few hundred bucks to get me to go through the hassle of changing banks.


You don't have to switch banks; just open an account with them. $300 is a good amount of money for doing very little, I think.


----------



## Digits

elelegido said:


> You don't have to switch banks; just open an account with them. $300 is a good amount of money for doing very little, I think.


I read about it a couple months back and the promo was supposedly for a limited time. I was considering it but now sure if it's still on. I'll check with them anytime this week as soon as I make $9 in cash tips.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Please read the thread and the terms of the offer. It has nothing to do with Uber. That's go bank. Those same terms apply to all of thei Go Bank accounts. And it's not $500 per pay. It's $500 per month about $125 per week 425 to $30 a day.


25-30.00 per day?.....or .50 per advance with Lyft....the choice is an easy one for me!!!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> 25-30.00 per day?.....or .50 per advance with Lyft....the choice is an easy one for me!!!


You need to read, carefully, and think before you post.
There is no cost to have Uber send an Instant Payment to your GoBank debit card.
There is no cost to go to any ATM in the GoBank network to withdraw those funds.
The GoBank account costs $8.95/mo IF (and only if) you do not have a TOTAL of $500 in payroll direct deposits each MONTH. 
$500/mo = an avg of ~$25/day of driver earnings, 5 days a week.

I am not endorsing or promoting GoBank - in fact, from what I read online, there are plenty of people who have problems with the GoBank debit card and in gaining access to their own money.

But that has nothing to do with Uber
(other than Uber seems to have partnered with another slime company that you can not reach by phone for customer service).

The FACTs remains the same:
If you make qualifying payroll direct deposits to a GoBank account, then there is no monthly fee from GoBank - and there Uber does NOT charge to make direct deposits or Instant Pay withdrawals.
Lyft, charges $0.50/transaction - but sends the withdrawal directly to your existing bank account.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

elelegido said:


> You don't have to switch banks; just open an account with them. $300 is a good amount of money for doing very little, I think.


Point taken; but in my case I would lose my free checking at WFB if I pulled my one source of direct deposit to open a Chase account. I suppose I could pay the fees at my bank for a few months, and then switch back, but as I said, it's just too much hassle. I have automatic debit for utility bills on my checking account, so I would either have to change those, or be transferring money from Chase to WFB. Now if they were to sweeten the pot, say to $1000.00, then I might be interested.


----------



## elelegido

Older Chauffeur said:


> Point taken; but in my case I would lose my free checking at WFB if I pulled my one source of direct deposit to open a Chase account. I suppose I could pay the fees at my bank for a few months, and then switch back, but as I said, it's just too much hassle. I have automatic debit for utility bills on my checking account, so I would either have to change those, or be transferring money from Chase to WFB. Now if they were to sweeten the pot, say to $1000.00, then I might be interested.


I opened the Chase account yesterday. My plan is to just have one direct deposit go into Chase and then switch it back to Wells Fargo. I changed paynent details in Uber Vault yesterday to the new Chase account and got a confirmation message from Uber, "You changed your Uber account payment information. We'll use your updated information for your next payment.". But Uber being Uber they obviously forked up my payment today and still sent my deposit to Wells Fargo.

Anyway, once Uber gets its act together and makes one payment to the new account, I'll collect the $300 from Chase.

The account has to remain open six months, so for the remaining 5 months I'll either keep $1,500 in the account to avoid the $10/month fee, or just pay it each month and therefore collect $250 net.


----------



## UberNOT4me

Tnasty said:


> I'm waiting for the house of cards to fall.


I am waiting for Juno to come to my City!


----------



## UberNOT4me

HiFareLoRate said:


> Sweet! Another trap (Car lease, Phone rental, now Debit card) from Uber.


You forgot Cutting Rates makes us more Money.


----------



## Stefan Karl

FYI Uber does not Srew their driver's in fact they recently reimbursessed my an additional $300 referral fee that was expired and they tehnically did not have to. The GObank Card is set up to be FREE for the driver. I would watch out for Companies like Clearbanc that are not FDIC insured and are not technially banks.


----------



## tohunt4me

elelegido said:


> There's a good deal on at the moment at Chase for non-account holders. Open a new checking account with $25, set up direct deposit, and after the first direct deposit has gone into the account Chase gives you $300.
> 
> There are a few terms and conditions and coming up with $25 in the first place will obviously be a challenge for Uberlyft drivers, but it's a good offer.


Borrow $25.00 from friends and family !


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

elelegido said:


> You don't have to switch banks; just open an account with them. $300 is a good amount of money for doing very little, I think.


I used to do this with banks when I was a broke student.


tohunt4me said:


> Borrow $25.00 from friends and family !


use your tips. 


Older Chauffeur said:


> Point taken; but in my case I would lose my free checking at WFB if I pulled my one source of direct deposit to open a Chase account.


Would you lose it or just get charged the $10/mo (or whatever) fee they charge for the months you don't DirDep to them?


Stygge said:


> This is why we don't do drugs! You don't think the instant pay is direct deposited?


Go Bank has confirmed that Instant Pay transfers from Uber are NOT "direct deposit" and do not count towards the $500 direct deposit minimum required to have the monthly $8.95 fee waived.


----------



## Michguy01

I'd be a little careful with the ATM's, when GoBank says they don't charge to use XYZ atm's, this may be true......However, the company that OWNS that particular atm might charge you. It's two different fee's.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Michguy01 said:


> I'd be a little careful with the ATM's, when GoBank says they don't charge to use XYZ atm's, this may be true......However, the company that OWNS that particular atm might charge you. It's two different fee's.


If it's in their network it's free. US Bank is in their network and so are the ATM's at every Walmart, CVS, Costco and Walgreens.
You can find a GoBank network ATM *HERE*
https://m.gobank.com/find-atm


----------



## Stygge

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Go Bank has confirmed that Instant Pay transfers from Uber are NOT "direct deposit"


That is completely insane. Unless they will hand out paper checks at the uber office that you deposit in the bank this must be a case of the newly invented language gospeak.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Stygge said:


> That is completely insane. Unless they will hand out paper checks at the uber office that you deposit in the bank this must be a case of the newly invented language gospeak.


Nope... Lyft's program is the same: Instant Pays are EFTs, not direct deposits.


----------



## Stygge

So then this does not mean anything?

_$8.95, but FREE for 6 months every time you receive a direct deposit from your Uber earnings._​


----------



## Tequila Jake

Stygge said:


> So then this does not mean anything?
> 
> _$8.95, but FREE for 6 months every time you receive a direct deposit from your Uber earnings._​


Yes, it means you can't just use you Instant Pay you will have to pay the $8.95 fee. Normal direct deposits go in as an ACH transaction Instant pay is a credit to the debit card and not considered a direct deposit.

This is the advantage of Lyft's program -- it can be deposited to any debit card you choose, including your normal business checking account card.

This program seems to be aimed at people who can't qualify for regular bank checking accounts.


----------



## Stygge

Obviously it costs a lot of money to be poor.


----------



## Michguy01

Stygge said:


> Obviously it costs a lot of money to be poor.


That is indeed a fact of life!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Tequila Jake said:


> Yes, it means you can't just use you Instant Pay you will have to pay the $8.95 fee.


 yes - but not a big deal or problem, unless you plan on withdrawing ALL of your earnings through Instant Pay. According to what Stygge posted above, you only need to have one UBER direct deposit pay go through to receive six months of free use of the account. The Go BAnk 'regular' (non-uber program) requires $500 of direct deposit EACH month to qualify for the fee waiver.


> This is the advantage of Lyft's program -- it can be deposited to any debit card you choose, including your normal business checking account card.


 yeah - if you consider $0.50 per transaction an advantage. Some people will prefer to not have to open a new bank account and are willing to pay the $0.50/transfer fee - others will opt for the free program from Uber and avoid all fees. I don't think either program is important enough to get drivers to switch to/from driving for either TNC, as many drive for both already.


----------



## Shmo313

lizf said:


> I KNEW IT. EVERYONE NEEDS TO READ THIS NOW. You have to change your entire banking system to this stupid card to avoid the fee


I got an email from gobank saying that instapay is a valid deposit method for waiving the 8.95 fee, and in the faqs from uber, it simply states deposits, not direct deposits.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Shmo313 said:


> I got an email from gobank saying that instapay is a valid deposit method for waiving the 8.95 fee, and in the faqs from uber, it simply states deposits, not direct deposits.


Please post the email here (hiding your personal info)... as I did with the email from GoBank saying that Instant Pay transfers DO NOT count as direct deposits!  Note that Instant Pays are not 'deposits' - the are transfers (EFTs).


----------



## Shmo313

I'm not going to post the email exchange I had, there is no need. I simply asked if instapay was considered a deposit and waived the fee. The response I got was, the 8.95 fee is waved for 6 months with uber pay. I felt like that wasn't a clear enough answer, so I responded with, is instapay a valid deposit for waving the fee, or is weekly direct deposits just valid and they responded with instapay is valid for waiving the fee. Just telling you what I was told, take it or leave it.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Shmo313 said:


> I'm not going to post the email exchange I had, there is no need. I simply asked if instapay was considered a deposit and waived the fee. The response I got was, the 8.95 fee is waved for 6 months with uber pay. I felt like that wasn't a clear enough answer, so I responded with, is instapay a valid deposit for waving the fee, or is weekly direct deposits just valid and they responded with instapay is valid for waiving the fee. Just telling you what I was told, take it or leave it.


That is the exact conversation I had with them, and I received a different answer.


----------



## Shmo313

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That is the exact conversation I had with them, and I received a different answer.


Guess we will find out in a few weeks time.


----------



## Stygge

So why would the weekly pay be a deposit when a daily pay is not? I find it funny that words keep changing what they mean.


----------



## D Town

At this point, everyone here should have a thorough understanding of what Uber is all about. We've all been WELL acquainted with their products for drivers which means anyone here who actually signs up for these...there is no gentle way to say this...you are fools...and you will soon be parted from your money...have a blessed day.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Stygge said:


> So why would the weekly pay be a deposit when a daily pay is not? I find it funny that words keep changing what they mean.


it has to do with the type of electronic transaction, and the actual costs to execute those transactions. A direct deposit is a scheduled event. An Instant Transfer is an electronic funds transfer that is nearly ''real-time': You push a button and the funds are available to you 'on demand', within minutes.


----------



## Older Chauffeur

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That is the exact conversation I had with them, and I received a different answer.


Maybe GoBank uses the same offshore outfit as Uber; different CSR, different answer.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe GoBank uses the same offshore outfit as Uber; different CSR, different answer.


Now THAT'S funny!


----------



## elelegido

Older Chauffeur said:


> Maybe GoBank uses the same offshore outfit as Uber; different CSR, different answer.


Hence my earlier post predicting the level of "support" quality that might be expected from Gobank.

Only a few days in and the predictions are already being proved true.


----------



## Goober

I find you can't even use it...I keep getting a message that I need to complete 25 trips, when I certainly have.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


POST # 1/Digits : Bostonian Bison Con-
gratulates YOU
on this, your First Featured Thread.

I bet that "Other DailyPay Service" that
just started in NYC is P I S S E D !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OrlandoUberX said:


>


POST # 8/OrlandoUberX : Who has the
Cutest Florida Bruin
GIF/Meme ? YOU do !
NOT FunFact: ALWAYS fight off a Black
Bear Attack ! They are FAR MORE likely
to CONSUME YOU than a Grizzly.

The problem comes w/ Misidentification
in parts of the Western U.S. where BOTH
Species exist. Coloration also varies, so
"Black"Bears CAN be Brown AND Grizzlies
CAN range from Blonde to Near Black!

Mentoring Bison: I $#!t you not.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Digits said:


> To have your money in an online bank affiliated to Uber with the name "GO".. Wonder where it's gonna take you?


POST # 22/Digits : AUDIBLE * G A S P *
N O... W A Y ...!
You mean it COULD BE "Go F... Y......." Bank ?

Mentoring Bison: Figures !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

OneDay said:


> Is there any fees or any negative consequences one feels of having this go bank card and account?


POST # 29/OneDay : Oh dear.....

Mentoring Bison: Lord, help me accept...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Tnasty said:


> I'm waiting for the house of cards to fall.


POST # 39/Tnasty : Then J O I N... A L L
"The #[F]Uber Disruptors"
in....... the........ T W I T T E R V E R S E !


----------



## Orlando_Driver

Uber slave card !


----------



## Harley1

just tired go bank customer support = its worse than uber. also uber won't support it. so i now i have no idea how to get my money off the card !!


----------



## painfreepc

Imchasinyou said:


> They claim to be able to instantly pay you to THIS card that you get from them and the "bank" affiliated with Uber in a partnership but they cant just send the money directly to your OWN personal account? Yep, its that simple folks. Stay away from it. A monthly fee for you to carry another debit card? Dont you already pay a fee to your bank for that privileged? Screw that! If you cant just send MY money to MY account you have on file already as I wish it to be sent, I sure as hell am not going to carry another card for 8.95 a month. Uber may be getting 30% of that fee as well. Dont you already give Uber enough money?


Lyft sends the money directly to my bank account, why can't Uber do the same.
____ the above statement is incorrect____

When you set up Express pay with Lyft you give Lyft a valid debit card number yes that debit card can be the same one from your bank that your direct deposit goes to but you can use any debit card from any source as long as Lyft accepted it..


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

krytenTX said:


> Yes! Once you have the card, after 6 months it's $8.95. 6 months later, that fee more than doubles to $20.00. Their response? By doubling the fee, you will MAKE MORE MONEY!!


POST # 69/krytenTX : With YOUR "Quik-
Draw" Pistolero
Humor-at-the-Ready, how is it that YOU'VE
missed out on ALL THREE of the "Misad-
ventures of ManeshPatel and No-Good,
Veddy Bad Tameez, Rascally Scoundrel
Hyderabad Bandit of 60 Rupee$ for Ride
never provided AND Needing New Train
Now, Holy Cow" and ensuing Pan-UPNF
Hilarity of Fun Poking ?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Novus Caesar said:


> Uber already pays weekly. Just use a local or free online bank with no fees.


POST # 91/Novus Caesar: Is YOUR Avatar
the one where
Beavis says "chickenbutt" and Butthead
laughs about it for HALF OF A 1/2 HOUR
Show ? So bizarre that Mike Judge has,
in sequence created a Show I couldn't
stand, then the Good "King of the Hill"
and Finally, the Magnum Opus :
"Silicon Valley".

Mentoring Bison: Word UP !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Neubridge1 said:


> No way,not using it,will just wait for my money like its been coming...................ive torn up the gas card,i want nothing to do with any banking involving foober.


POST # 92/Neubridge1: Why didn't you
show us a Snap
of Aforementioned Card with bullet holes
from your "Gaston Collection" so the more
knowledgeable among us can know which
"G" yer sportin' there, Pilgrim ! I see that
you use a "Hush'emup" on the Desert Tan
number.

Bison: Single-barrel Bourbon-4-me-Please!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Beachbum in a cornfield said:


> You are quite right C Town. WE are the product....WE pay the bills...WE interact with the public. And WE are treated very poorly indeed!!How UBER sees this as a smart platform for a healthy business is beyond me. I am retired and treat my rideshare career as I did my business. I make decisions that are good for MY business.
> 
> When I started (2 years and 3500 rides ago) I was UBER only. When they dropped the rates to non compensatory levels, I did two things, I signed with Lyft and started collecting steady, private customers. When they did it this time, I branched out to other ways of creating revenue with my car (all legal). I now drive less than 5 hours a week using the UBER platform.
> 
> The smartest guys in the room (UBER mgt. team) have forced me to suspend my belief in their vision, to work smarter and earn money more efficiently. I thank them for that. As to UBER as a company.....they are steering that ship right onto the rocks...arrogance will do that each and every time.


POST # 99/Beachbum in a cornfield: More
Power to 
You, Brother Beachbum [inexplicably] in
a Cornfield: Kick Kakanicky-2-D-Kurb !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

tohunt4me said:


> GO BANK(rupt)


POST # 109/tohunt4me: C H O R T L E !


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

UberEffedMe said:


> I am waiting for Juno to come to my City!


POST #:123/UberEffedMe : If you can
hold your breath THAT 
long, you qualify to surf @"Mavericks".


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Stefan Karl said:


> FYI Uber does not Srew their driver's in fact they recently reimbursessed my an additional $300 referral fee that was expired and they tehnically did not have to. The GObank Card is set up to be FREE for the driver. I would watch out for Companies like Clearbanc that are not FDIC insured and are not technially banks.


POST # 125/Stefan Karl : W O W ! Slight
correction NUberer:
apparently YOU have YET-2-B-Screwed
by #Travis K. Whatapr♤♡k! Watch your
Inbox for the "Honeymoon's Over" no-
tice en route to you now.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Stygge said:


> Obviously it costs a lot of money to be poor.


POST # 134/Stygge :...............+1


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Michguy01 said:


> That is indeed a fact of life!


POST # 135/Michguy01:...............+2!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

Harley1 said:


> just tired go bank customer support = its worse than uber. also uber won't support it. so i now i have no idea how to get my money off the card !!


Please keep us posted!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

painfreepc said:


> Lyft sends the money directly to my account, why can't Uber do the same.


Because they're not Lyft.
They offer something different. 
You get to choose to use it, ignore it and drive Lyft.
If you really care, write to Uber. Start a petition. Hold protests. 
<yawn>


----------



## 2MsBandT

> Because they're not Lyft.
> They offer something different...


Uber can thank Lyft for this idea.


----------



## painfreepc

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Because they're not Lyft.
> They offer something different.
> You get to choose to use it, ignore it and drive Lyft.
> If you really care, write to Uber. Start a petition. Hold protests.
> <yawn>


Am I supposed to switch my direct deposit from my bank which is Bank of America to this go-card I'm confused on that


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

2MsBandT said:


> Uber can thank Lyft for this idea.


AND Lyft DRIVERS - 30% of whom use the Lyft Instant Pay program <smh>


painfreepc said:


> Am I supposed to switch my direct deposit from my bank which is Bank of America to this go-card I'm confused on that


Yeah... that's what you have to do if you want to participate in this program.
(I wouldn't do it)


----------



## dirtylee

Michael - Cleveland said:


> AND Lyft DRIVERS - 30% of whom use the Lyft Instant Pay program <smh>
> 
> Yeah... that's what you have to do if you want to participate in this program.
> (I wouldn't do it)


You are 100% wrong.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

dirtylee said:


> You are 100% wrong.


??? hehe... one of the most non-controversial posts I've ever made ... 100% fact - and you take issue with it! 
Brilliant.


----------



## lizf

painfreepc said:


> Am I supposed to switch my direct deposit from my bank which is Bank of America to this go-card I'm confused on that


u have to switch your bank account. i **** about it but decided against that. duh


----------



## painfreepc

lizf said:


> u have to switch your bank account. i **** about it but decided against that. duh


Other than my bank which is Bank of America, there's only one other card I would trust with my direct deposit and that's the American Express Serve card


----------



## Shmo313

painfreepc said:


> Other than my bank which is Bank of America, there's only one other card I would trust with my direct deposit and that's the American Express Serve card


You don't have to switch your direct deposit. I have multiple emails from gobank and from uber now, stating that for every instapay withdrawal, you get 6 months free, fee waived. Both companies have told me that instapay is a valid deposit method for waiving the fee. And if you sign up for the service and don't use it, your pay will still get direct deposited weekly to Your account you have set up originally. Or if you use instapay a couple days, whatever is left for earnings at mon at 4 am, will be direct deposited to your original deposit method. Have people even read the faqs, or do you just come on here and post what you think is the case vs what's actual reality?


----------



## painfreepc

Shmo313 said:


> You don't have to switch your direct deposit. I have multiple emails from gobank and from uber now, stating that for every instapay withdrawal, you get 6 months free, fee waived. Both companies have told me that instapay is a valid deposit method for waiving the fee. And if you sign up for the service and don't use it, your pay will still get direct deposited weekly to Your account you have set up originally. Or if you use instapay a couple days, whatever is left for earnings at mon at 4 am, will be direct deposited to your original deposit method. Have people even read the faqs, or do you just come on here and post what you think is the case vs what's actual reality?


Yes you are right I should have looked it up myself instead of listening to what these people are saying on here,
Okay that's good to hear I will check it out, I don't have a problem with my money going to a card that's not my bank, when I drove taxi I had a wireless merchant account in my taxi so I did not have to pay the taxi cab company 10% of my of my credit cards, 
my merchant account was hooked up to a prepaid credit card no problem, that's fine I just need to know that the card is trustworthy and reliable..


----------



## Shmo313

Michael - Cleveland said:


> AND Lyft DRIVERS - 30% of whom use the Lyft Instant Pay program <smh>
> 
> Yeah... that's what you have to do if you want to participate in this program.
> (I wouldn't do it)


You are wrong. You do not have to switch your direct deposit method. I love the fact that your so confident on being 100


painfreepc said:


> Yes you are right I should have looked it up myself instead of listening to what these people are saying on here,
> Okay that's good to hear I will check it out, I don't have a problem with my money going to a card that's not my bank, when I drove taxi I had a wireless merchant account in my taxi so I did not have to pay the taxi cab company 10% of my of my credit cards,
> my merchant account was hooked up to a prepaid credit card no problem, that's fine I just need to know that the card is trustworthy and reliable..


My post was more directed to the people saying that you need to use it for your direct deposit. Quoted the wrong post. You were just looking for info, which is fair enough. I'm just amazed at the people who post stuff as fact, when in fact they really have no clue and are just assuming they know how it works.


----------



## painfreepc

Shmo313 said:


> You are wrong. You do not have to switch your direct deposit method. I love the fact that your so confident on being 100
> 
> My post was more directed to the people saying that you need to use it for your direct deposit. Quoted the wrong post. You were just looking for info, which is fair enough. I'm just amazed at the people who post stuff as fact, when in fact they really have no clue and are just assuming they know how it works.


That's because they wish to believe that everything that Uber offered us is evil and it's not,

Like the Uber gas card if you primarily do over there's nothing wrong with the uber gas card..

I personally do Lyft over Uber about 80 to 100% of my business is Lyft, I don't like all the uber rules to get there guaranteed plus I live in the Inland Empire and Uber offers me absolutely nothing in the IE, after they lowed fare to $0.64 a mile Uber can kiss my ass, I don't care if Uber has now raised the fare..

I no longer even pay my car lease to Uber I paid directly to Santander
.


----------



## wavecrazed

ATL2SD said:


> Lol. Be very afraid...


----------



## lizf

Shmo313 said:


> You don't have to switch your direct deposit. I have multiple emails from gobank and from uber now, stating that for every instapay withdrawal, you get 6 months free, fee waived. Both companies have told me that instapay is a valid deposit method for waiving the fee. And if you sign up for the service and don't use it, your pay will still get direct deposited weekly to Your account you have set up originally. Or if you use instapay a couple days, whatever is left for earnings at mon at 4 am, will be direct deposited to your original deposit method. Have people even read the faqs, or do you just come on here and post what you think is the case vs what's actual reality?


fwiw saw some screenshots on a diff thread from go bank saying the exact opposite ....they said instan deposits don't count. anyway, i dont' need the card but just **** i would pass along. thanks/!!


----------



## lizf

lizf said:


> fwiw saw some screenshots on a diff thread from go bank saying the exact opposite ....they said instan deposits don't count. anyway, i dont' need the card but just **** i would pass along. thanks/!!


meant os ay someone posted a screenshot - ill try to find it and link it


----------



## Harley1

THIS IS THE WORSE CARD EVER. try using it for real or getting money off the card into your bank account. its crazy hard.


----------



## dirtylee

Harley1 said:


> THIS IS THE WORSE CARD EVER. try using it for real or getting money off the card into your bank account. its crazy hard.


The 25 trip minimum for previous weeks is also bs.


----------



## Coapa

Im new so when is the money suppose to hit my bank account


----------



## Micmac

Hi All , how to sign for instant pay?


----------



## William1964

My advice is not to accept anything new from over. Especially when they're trying to control your money.


----------



## wavecrazed

Michael - Cleveland said:


> AND Lyft DRIVERS - 30% of whom use the Lyft Instant Pay program <smh>
> 
> Yeah... that's what you have to do if you want to participate in this program.
> (I wouldn't do it)


----------



## lizf

dirtylee said:


> The 25 trip minimum for previous weeks is also bs.


what does that mean? there's a minimum ride???


----------



## Uber-Doober

Digits said:


> View attachment 33233
> I just received this email about instant pay feature from uber. They require setting up an account with Go Bank which is subject to $8.95 monthly fee unless you receive your Uber direct deposit into it. Wonder what other catch is here? I'm just very skeptical of any scheme uber comes up with, any thoughts?


^^^
$8.95 a month? 
Isn't that the net from two rides?


----------



## Digits

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> $8.95 a month?
> Isn't that the net from two rides?


That's a net from 5 minimum rides. They are eagerly waiting to deduct that amount at the first opportunity.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Fauxknight said:


> No, no one should ever watch one of that shills videos. Please refrain from ever directing anyone to anything related to him.
> 
> Edit: let me clarify a bit better. He makes videos to make money, not to actually help people. He rambles on and gives very little actual crunch, maybe a minute of useful info in a 15 minute video. On top of that he does no research on his topics and is generally only half right with the information he does give.
> 
> He lies, he makes up stories, it's like a train wreck. This includes his videos, his blog, and probably most of his life. I guess if you like watching the Kardashians he might be the goto guy for you, but for anyone who wants real info it is the absolute wrong place to go.


^^^
Yeah.... I've watched a lot of his vids and by the time he gets through the personal anecdotes and word salad, you're already bored and waiting for the meat of the matter.


----------



## Uber-Doober

Something tells me that if you dug deep enough, you would find a connection between Green Dot bank and Santander. 
I wasn't really that savvy about Santander at the time of the London olympics, but there are Santander banks on a lot of corners in London. 
Also, you see those Santander "daily rent" bicycles all over London with the name on the rear fender skirt of the bike that's put there so that people with raincoats don't get them caught up in the spokes.


----------



## dirtylee

We're processing your cash transfer, and your funds should be available in your card account soon. In rare cases, it may take up to 3 days to receive funds.

FML


----------



## dirtylee

Monday now. Still no deposit. This is not instant at all.

Edit:
We couldn’t transfer cash to your card. You’ll still receive your earnings in your bank account (ending in XXXZ) within 3 business days.

NICE ONE


----------



## BINNER

dirtylee said:


> Monday now. Still no deposit. This is not instant at all.
> 
> Edit:
> We couldn't transfer cash to your card. You'll still receive your earnings in your bank account (ending in XXXZ) within 3 business days.
> 
> NICE ONE


Same thing happened to me. They are now trying to put it back on the card (even though I got the same message as you did)..... I think. Glad I did a small amount just to test it. It should be called NOT INSTANT PAYMENT.


----------



## dirtylee

Maybe uber should have used its hordes of cash to create a private bank & thus avoid go bank and all the bullshit that entails.


----------



## painfreepc

painfreepc said:


> Lyft sends the money directly to my bank account, why can't Uber do the same.


__ the above statement is incorrect___

When you set up Express pay with Lyft you give Lyft a valid debit card number yes that debit card can be the same one from your bank that your direct deposit goes to but you can use any debit card from any source as long as Lyft accepted it..


----------



## Harley1

dirtylee said:


> Maybe uber should have used its hordes of cash to create a private bank & thus avoid go bank and all the bullshit that entails.


LOL. this sucks. agree


----------



## dirtylee

"We're sorry - Instant Pay is not available right now."

Typical uber


----------



## 1nsane

Case closed:


----------

